# Baby Feral Hog



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

I leaving work on Tuesday in Mont Belvieu, and I see this little guy on the side of the road in a small ditch near a busy FM 1942. I stop and get out and he takes off and hides under my truck. So with the help of a coworker, a got close enough to grab him. I planned to take him back over near some trees a couple hundred yards from where I found him. This little guy is screaming calling for momma, but she never shows. I waited for about 30 minutes, with no signs of her or any other pigs. By this time, with the encouragement of my buddies, I'm thinking of this thing a few months from now with an apple in his mouth on my smoker. So I head to the house, and put him in a large dog kennel on the back porch. 

When I arrived home yesterday and pull into the driveway, I see my daughters and their friends holding this darn pig. They have already named him George by this point. Then my middle daughter shows me that he cries when she puts him down, he follows her around crying until she starts rubbing his belly.....what? She says "thanks, he the coolest pet ever! I explain to her about my plans for Mr.George, and she not having any part of it. She's not eating George!

With all that said, does anyone want the pig? You can use him to train your dogs, or fatten him up for the smoker, or keep him as a pet. I cant keep this thing for a pet, and I guess I cant smoke him either. He cant be more than a few weeks old so if I turn him loose, I doubt he will make it long. I live in Huffman, so if you want it just send me a PM and you can come by this evening when I get home around around 6


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

100lb sack of pork builder. BBQ. That's what I see. I would love to have him.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Being that young it probably still needs to be bottle fed. And momma may already be on someones smoker. Good luck.....


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Would love to take him but then my wife would have a new name for him and I would be in the same predicament you are in.


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll take him, PM sent.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Oh he'll make you an awesome little pet, give him a bath take care of him and I bet he would be easier to house break than a dog!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Oh he'll make you an awesome little pet, give him a bath take care of him and I bet he would be easier to house break than a dog!


Yep, they are smart animals. A friend of mine had a pot belly pig. Said he was much smarter than any of his dogs.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*shoot*



shaggydog said:


> Yep, they are smart animals. A friend of mine had a pot belly pig. Said he was much smarter than any of his dogs.


if he has dogs like mine that ain't saying very much! lol


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

No way you're getting rid of George unless your daughters go with him.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Will never make a pet, just when you think its tame you WILL find out it's NOT


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a pretty neat story, hope TexasTiger has some good plans for him


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

My wife's uncle did the same a few years ago. Named the pig "Pork Chop". Craziest thing ever. Pig would wag its tell when you walked up, wanted to be petted, etc.

She was delicious.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> Yep, they are smart animals. A friend of mine had a pot belly pig. Said he was much smarter than any of his dogs.


A friend raised one and it took to hanging out with the dogs and would roam the neighborhood in rural brazoria county with the dogs all the neighbors would love on it and feed it and then it came time to put it on the smoker and he did, all the neighbors were ****** off and refused to come eat BBQ.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Duckchasr said:


> A friend raised one and it took to hanging out with the dogs and would roam the neighborhood in rural brazoria county with the dogs all the neighbors would love on it and feed it and then it came time to put it on the smoker and he did, all the neighbors were ****** off and refused to come eat BBQ.


That's why I could never be a rancher. I would never be able to kill something I raised. I love to hunt and have done so all my life, but if I raise it. It is family.


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice meeting you Taff, crazy that we're down the road from each other. George has been renamed to Bacon and my son is having a blast with him. He will be housed at my uncles place with the chickens and the rest of the animals. I'll call ya over when it's time for the roast!! Stop by for a beer anytime, thanks!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

hog_down said:


> That's a pretty neat story, hope TexasTiger has some yummy plans for him


FIFY Fixed it for you


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

goatchze said:


> My wife's uncle did the same a few years ago. Named the pig "Pork Chop". Craziest thing ever. Pig would wag its tell when you walked up, wanted to be petted, etc.
> 
> She was delicious.


lol


----------



## RLP (Jul 25, 2014)

Love this story. We had trapped some little ones, not much bigger than that, and raised them at my friend's property in Magnolia. There was an all black one, just like that and a tiger-striped one. The tiger-striped pig was always very, very aggressive. Both got put on the grill as well.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Duckchasr said:


> A friend raised one and it took to hanging out with the dogs and would roam the neighborhood in rural brazoria county with the dogs all the neighbors would love on it and feed it and then it came time to put it on the smoker and he did, all the neighbors were ****** off and refused to come eat BBQ.





shaggydog said:


> That's why I could never be a rancher. I would never be able to kill something I raised. I love to hunt and have done so all my life, but if I raise it. It is family.


IMHO, I just don't know how you could raise something up, even name it, only to butcher and eat it. The animals on my ranch aren't pets and aren't named, and there is no remorse when they go to the sale barn to be butchered. But raising a pig as a pet with your dogs and then eating it just seems off to me. I'd rather buy meat than eat a pet.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> That's why I could never be a rancher. I would never be able to kill something I raised. I love to hunt and have done so all my life, but if I raise it. It is family.


 Well, just like my wife says, she's sure that all the cattle we sell at auction are just bought by people that turn them out in a pasture to live the rest of their days...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think I could do it. In my mind it's different if I've got a pig farm, but rescuing one from the side of the road and raising it to butcher would break my heart. 

Growing up my dad had a friend that raised a pet Javelina. She got HUUUGE and loved Big Red. That was a cool pet, always the talk of anyone who came over they wanted to see the "pig."


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*I just love Texas!*

Great story!

Every time my wife and I get meat at the farmers market, just for fun I will ask what the animal's name was. To date, none have been named.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, just like my wife says, she's sure that all the cattle we sell at auction are just bought by people that turn them out in a pasture to live the rest of their days...


Sorry you missed the point.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I hear you shaggy that's why I haven't got any I have the ways and means just hard to raise stuff and not get attached to it.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

some of yall must have never been in FFA... In the 4 years I was in FFA, I had 4 pigs, Pork Chop, Mater, Chloe, and Pig.. all 4 of them loved getting their belly scratched, back rubbed, and they all tasted great!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

I have an uncle named after a show steer..


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

i had two when i was in college. Pendelton and Hamilton, they were the best pets iv ever owned. Extremely intelligent and capable of learning. They would snuggle on the couch with me up until the point i had to teach them to stay of the furniture. They were house broken within a couple days of capture, and actually very clean. They would play with my dog and just act like they had been raised in captivity their whole life. It was a good time.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

BigGarwood said:


> ...They would snuggle on the couch with me ...


This explains everything ... !


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

BigGarwood said:


> i had two when i was in college. Pendelton and Hamilton, they were the best pets iv ever owned. Extremely intelligent and capable of learning. They would snuggle on the couch with me up until the point i had to teach them to stay of the furniture. They were house broken within a couple days of capture, and actually very clean. They would play with my dog and just act like they had been raised in captivity their whole life. It was a good time.


I snuggled with a few pigs, back in the day. lol


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> I snuggled with a few pigs, back in the day. lol


Me too... :walkingsm


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

A traveling salesman trying to make a buck was driving through the plains of Nebraska when he decided to stop at a farmhouse coming up on his left.

As he was walking up the driveway toward the front door of the house, a pig with three legs caught his eye. It was just hobbling through the grass.

When the farmer answered the door and asked what he was selling, the salesman first asked about the three legged pig.

"That pig is the most amazing pig in the land, son." The farmer said
"Last year, our house caught fire when we were all asleep and that pig ran in and woke us all up one by one and saved our lives!"

The salesman was surprised. "That is one special pig" He said.

The Farmer replied, "That's not all. Last summer, that pig jumped into the pond and dragged my drowning son to safety. He would have died."

The salesman was in disbelief as to how incredible this pig was. "One question. Why does he have 3 legs, is it from the fire?" He asked

"No son, ya see, a pig like that you just don't eat all at one time."



TH


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

LMAO..........Good one TH!!


----------

